# Where to deposit Entry Permit in Terminal 1 at DXB?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Where to deposit Entry Permit in Terminal 1 at DXB?

I need to deposit the entry permit for my wife at DXB. Can anyone please tell me where exactly to do I actually got to deposit this?

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Would it not be easier to scan and email her a copy?
She can then print and bring this with her.
It is already on the system electronically - so the copy would normally suffice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I will send her a copy but ive been told the original needs to be dropped off at the airport terminal she is arriving at. Is that not the case?


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Scanned copy would work. What happened to me when I arrived was there was no visa number. Airport personnel were kind enough to check it online so I was able to pass through immigration and not wait for my original printed visa in the morning.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We have arrived with scanned copies of the pink entry forms on a number of occasions - without problem.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Failing that book Maharba service and give them the original print out?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Failing that book Maharba service and give them the original print out?


Agreed makes the arrival much easier


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Depending on your nationality and sponsor, the original pink visa is usually required.

In some cases, they will not even accept it if the original visa is held by the passenger - it must be deposited (for a fee) with the visa desk.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Aha! Where is this visa desk in terminal 1 and what is the fee? I'm asking coz I'm going to be really short on time.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try calling DNRD and ask them where it is.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

rahzaa said:


> Aha! Where is this visa desk in terminal 1 and what is the fee? I'm asking coz I'm going to be really short on time.


In Terminal 1, it is the DNATA "visa delivery" desk. It is in arrivals opposite the du store. If you can't find it due to the construction, just ask the DNATA baggage services desk near the taxi stand and they will point it out to you.


----------

